# Is the food she's eating too large?



## seacanekb (Sep 17, 2009)

So I've had Emiki for about 2 and a half months. She's been doing great for the most part, just recently quilling, and my boyfriend and I noticed that the quills she was losing were slightly flaky so we decided to add a recommended cat food brand (Blue Buffalo Spa Select Weight Management Formula) as her main staple to her Sunseed Vita Mix Blend for Hediges, mealies, cooked chicken/turkey and occasional fruits and veggies we give her (she won't really eat any of the fruits and veggies we've tried with her with the exception of some apple, she's the epitome of a carnivore, which is even funnier cause her Momma's a vegetarian haha). So now the good thing is she LOVES the new addition, however, it seems as if the kibble pieces are really large. She doesn't seem to be having any issues whatsoever eating it, but I guess in comparison to what we've been feeding her, it just seems really hard/crunchy and in large pieces to me. She may not be having problems now, but I thought maybe one day she would as she got older? Should we soften the food, or break it into smaller pieces? Any thoughts?


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

As far as too big, I wouldn't worry about it too much. The round kibble are more difficult to munch and have a higher risk of getting stuck on the roof of the hedgie's mouth as opposed to the X's and Y's kibble found in other foods but, I have a young one too and he does just fine with the round adult kibble. If you want, you can definitely cut the kibble in half, but just beware that some hedgies are funny and don't want their kibble cut and will protest by not eating it. :roll:


----------

